# Refugio Canyon



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

I was North of Goleta this weekend, and after looking at a map decided to ride Refugio Canyon. I had never heard of it (although I later found out the old Reagan ranch is at the top), and did not know what I was getting myself into. In short, it climbs about 2300 feet in around 7 miles, with most of the climbing in the last 4 miles, and one stretch of 1400 feet of climbing in a little over two miles. Because the road is so steep, there are almost no cars. I think I only saw three during the entire ride. While the pavement is not great, it is better than a lot of other roads out there (such as Box Canyon in the San Fernando Valley).

All in all, a great ride and a great workout. Highly recommended for anyone who is going to be in the area. The only downside is once you get the the top the other side is not paved so you have to turn around and go back, i.e., you can't ride both sides.

Anyone else do this ride?


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Great Ride!*

Well done, man! This is a great ride- along with Figueroa Mountain, one of the top climbs in the area. Although I live very close to the top of Refugio Canyon Road as the crow flies, I have to take the long way (along the coast) in order to climb it, due to the lack of pavement on the north side. Makes for a great ~50 miles from Solvang- highly recommended. If you're keen on doing some other rides/climbs in the area, by all means, let me know... 

Regards,

Jeff


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

*Figueroa Mtn*

Jeff,
Speaking of Figueroa...can it be done as a loop...up the front side from Los Olivos off 154, then all the way up and down...back out onto 154 at the junction with 246? I grew up in the area...live in Ventura now...and want to take a few guys up to climb Fig. When I was a kid there was a locked gate at the top...and if I remember the road down the back side wasn't paved all the way. Do you know the situation now a days?
Thx


----------



## verve825 (Jul 6, 2004)

*Figueroa...*

Good questions, man. Here's the deal- it can be done as a loop; you'll probably want to ride from Solvang, as it's the most convenient parking/pre- and post-ride spot. You'll definitely want to head E on 246, cross 154, and head up the back side of Figueroa, as the back side a) has some really, really bad pavement and b) is unpaved for half a mile or so. I've ridden up the back side on Ksyrium SL's with no problem, but you wouldn't want to descend on this stretch- the pavement is actually much worse than the dirt section, if that gives you any perspective. In any event, there is no locked gate at the top anymore, and once dyou've gained the "summit" (actually a non-descript summit plateau/ridge), it's pretty much downhill all the way back to Solvang. Total distance from my house in downtown Solvang is almost exactly 50 miles. One important issue to bear in mind is that Figueroa Road receives very little maintenance; I was up there after the recent big storms, and there was debris all over the road- you may want to wait a few weeks after a rain before you head up there. Let me know if you have any questions!

Be well, 

Jeff




OrbeaXLR8R said:


> Jeff,
> Speaking of Figueroa...can it be done as a loop...up the front side from Los Olivos off 154, then all the way up and down...back out onto 154 at the junction with 246? I grew up in the area...live in Ventura now...and want to take a few guys up to climb Fig. When I was a kid there was a locked gate at the top...and if I remember the road down the back side wasn't paved all the way. Do you know the situation now a days?
> Thx


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

I did Fig the 1st sunday after thanksgiving from my house in santa maria 100 mi. round trip. The road was in good condition.It one of my favs.


----------

